# Gailellen Toys



## kellyu (Apr 4, 2006)

I came across this breeder from the AMA breeders list:

http://hometown.aol.com/wonderful2be/ge-toys.html


Has anyone had any experience with this breeder?? They have a little boy available AND they're only an hour away from me so I'd love to get some feedback.


Thanks!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I came across this breeder from the AMA breeders list:
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/wonderful2be/ge-toys.html
> 
> ...



Kelly, did you ever get a chance to check out the people in Bklyn that I gave you the link to their website, to find out if they were breeders or brokers? I'm just curious since you mentioned it in your last message.


----------



## kellyu (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Mikeysmom,

Yup, unfortunately they are brokers


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It doesn't hurt to go check them out if they are only an hour away.


----------

